# Long haired vs. Short haired chis...



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello everyone...I was just thinking about this long haired vs. short haired thing. I know there's a difference in terms of temperament (according to some chi owners), but does anyone know if one sheds more than the other? I ask this because I have dog/cat allergies, and I seem to be fine with short haired chis, but I really like long haired chis too. Any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks!! =)


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Long-coats shed less than short-coats. The long-coats shed seasonally (usually twice a year) whereas short-coats shed constantly, as new hair grows in, the old comes out.

I have pretty bad allergies to (indoor) cats and have never had so much as a watery eye or itch with Josie and she's a short-coat. Everyone's different, though.

:wave:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I am in the same boat as you. I have allergies to cats, and I seem to be fine with short-haired chis. That's why I was wondering about long haired chis. I recently developed a love for long-haired chis and was thinking about getting one in the future, but I wanted to know if anyone was in a similar situation. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

No problem. I used to snub my nose at the long-haireds too, but then I saw so many pretty ones on here that I've really changed my mind! I've been trying to con my sister into getting one (we're going to a breeder's next weekend to check one out!) so then I can have the best of both worlds, in a way.  

If you have no problem with short-haireds, then I'd imagine that a long-haired (shedding less) would be nothing for you. 

:wave:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Right? That's what I was thinking. I have never had the chance to be around a long-haired chi, so I going to try to find someone who has one. I was thinking the same thing though, since long haired chis shed less, I probably wouldn't have a bad reaction to them. Thanks!! =) I hope your sister gets a long-haired chi. Some of them are really really cute. Good luck convincing your sis!! =)


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Just meet with a breeder who has them and see how you react to it. I certainly hope that you find what you're looking for!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for your advice once again. I've been looking on puppyfind.com and they have the cutest puppies there...long haired and short haired. I do have a bias for short-haired chis that I'm trying to break, but I can't seem to help it. I hope your sis decides to get a long-haired chi though! =)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I have 2 longcoats and I have bad asthma and they've never effected me and they do shed less than smooth coats, also temperiment wise they're meant to be less stubborn.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't really notice Ivy shedding that much at all and she's a smooth. Mind you, I do have a long haired german shepherd that sheds so much that I have to hoover 3 times a day at least!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Triny doesn't loose alot but Smify is a double smooth coat and sheds alot in summer.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the great info. everyone!! I think I will try to hunt down a long haired chi and see how I react to being around one. They're soooooooooooo cute, and I found a couple on puppyfind.com that I really really like. I was just surprised to hear that short-haired chis shed more. And what is a double coat chi? Never heard of that before. I've only had two short-haired chis, and my current chi, she doesn't seem to shed too much. I only notice it when I'm wearing something black. Anyhow, thanks for your wonderful feedback!! =)


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Being allergic to dogs or cats has nothing to do with the fur. It is the danger, urine, and saliva that get you. I "Googled" for you and here is an article for you. Better to know ahead of time than to assume you will not be allergic to a certain do because of the hair. Oh, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE longhair Chi's. Would not have a short hair. And yes, they shed a LOT less!! 

Here is the article http://allergies.about.com/cs/dogs/a/aa012400a.htm


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

well i have allergies nd asthma but i have two adorable little long haired chis...........they don't usually affect me unless their coats are shedding


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I have one of each and I can totally say they both shed a lot there are times that if I skip one day of cleaning the floor and I sit down...I end up with a hairy butt  

:wink: I think it will all depend on the chi, ask the breeder lots of question about the chi's background...do the parents or siblings or previous litters shed a lot? and questions like that. It helps. :wink:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I think you're right about how it depends on the dog because my puppy has the smoothest coat, and she doesn't cause the normal allergic reaction I get. I do suspect that it's the dander, and I guess I don't have a problem with my puppy because she doesn't lick her coat alot like cats do. Thanks for all the great feedback everyone!! I really appreciate it!! =) I do have a preference for short-haired chis, but I'm starting to like long-haired chis as well...


----------



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

My cute little 5 month old Gizmo is a long coat and he has only shed once so far. My dear mother who has been allergic to every animal she has ever come into contact with, until she met Gizmo. She read somewhere on the internet that sometimes when you get a puppy you build up an immunity to their dander. I don't know if that is true, but it has been just marvelous for her cuddle and let Gizmo lick her without having her throat close up. I love petting him he is so soft. Though his mom was a smooth coat and his dad a long coat. So far he is not terribly furry just furry enough to be considered a long coat.
Heck as long as the chi has a great personality and parents with great personality you can't go wrong. :wink:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I personally love long-coats...but smooth are just as cute.... 8)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i don't believe the whole different temperment thing. i've seen no proof whatsoever. i like both the smooth and long coats. and have seen all kinds of temperments in both coat types. as for the shedding i have noticed the short shed a littel more than the long.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I am allergic to everything but not my 2 long coat chis. About 4 years ago I had an asthma attack that put me in a coma for 2 weeks almost died, so hubby had to give the cat & the pug away  .We decided to get chis & I've had no problems.Like Bijou said it's not the hair that causes the allergy.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

kimmiek915 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am in the same boat as you. I have allergies to cats, and I seem to be fine with short-haired chis. That's why I was wondering about long haired chis. I recently developed a love for long-haired chis and was thinking about getting one in the future, but I wanted to know if anyone was in a similar situation. Thanks for your feedback!


I have done the same thing. It's bad because we are getting a Toy Poodle in December. I know I couldn't have both! :?


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Maybe I will get a long haired chi afterall to be my short haired chi's companion. There's this one beautiful male chi that has the pretties coat. He's all white and I think he's already been spayed. He's already 8 months old, but I'm thinking about getting him. We'll see though. I'm glad to hear that long-haired chis don't cause allergies. I hope the same holds true for me as well. Thanks everyone for your wonderful feedback...I really appreciate it!! =)


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Long haired and short haired chi's having different temperments is a wise tale. How the dog was bred, its ancestry and how it is raised has much more impact on a dogs personality then the length of its coat.

Our boys blow their coats about twice a year, spring and late fall when the seasons change. Not all long haired chi's have the same type of hair, each of ours is different and each sheds more or less depending on their hair type. They do however all shed less then a short haired chi.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. If I do get a long-haired chi, I hope I get one that doesn't shed that much. Anyways, thanks again!! =)


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

BeamerFritzyKosmo said:


> Long haired and short haired chi's having different temperments is a wise tale. How the dog was bred, its ancestry and how it is raised has much more impact on a dogs personality then the length of its coat.
> 
> Our boys blow their coats about twice a year, spring and late fall when the seasons change. Not all long haired chi's have the same type of hair, each of ours is different and each sheds more or less depending on their hair type. They do however all shed less then a short haired chi.


I totally agree. Whether they are long hair or smooth coat has no bearing whatever on the temperament of the dog. I have always had smooth coats until I got Jazzy, and she does shed less than the smooth coats I've had.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

must agree with eberyone else, long hair shed less than short hair, i wear black pants to work and im totally safe to hold eiither of my long hairs wihtout worrying about having to check for hair befor ei leave for work...whereas i cant touch my frineds short hair chi wihtout having to get that sticky roller out to remove the tiny hairs.

it is the dander which causes most allergies and the more a dog sheds the more dander tends ot be released into the atmosphere causing the alergies... whereas long hairs 1 shed less 2 the long hair tends to keep the dander close to their bodie so its not agrivating your allergies.

though i have noticed of all breeds chis are one that do well for poeple with allergies (as do any breed wiht curly coats) perhaps they produce less dander than most breeds, i dont know but most people with pet allergies do fine with both long and short coat chis...

but we all know there the ultimat in frineds!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

My longcoat definately sheds less than the short that I had previously. I have allergies as well, and I have experienced hardly any symptoms since we acquired Milo (longcoat). I think I would actually look for another longcoat if I were to get another chi.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your great words of wisdom! Unfortunately, I don't think I can afford another chi right now, but if I do decide to get another one, I'm definitely going to consider getting a long haired chi this time. Thanks again!! =)


----------

